# Clomid or HCG



## Marshall (Sep 9, 2012)

What do you guys prefer when you're on, or do most of you feel it's a waste? I use to use HCG at intervals, but tbh don't think I got much out of it. Does throwing in clomid every once in a while help any of you?


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 9, 2012)

i stick to the HCG myself. the clomid seriously makes me have the most surreal F'ed up dreams ever. when i did run PCT it was HCG for 5 weeks at the end of the cycle and nolva for about 5 weeks like 40/20/20/20/10. the ester and compound would determine when each would start but i had good luck with this protocol. 

VP


----------



## Marshall (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you run anything while on VP? Ya, I wasn't crazy with the clomid sides either, but they weren't so bad at 50 or 25mg per day. PCT I always had really good success with 1000 iu HCG eod for 3 weeks and clomid 50mg ed the first 2.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 10, 2012)

i always run HCG these days, i just pay attention to the guys and they let me know when its time to start running it and i usually start with 2 weeks at 1000/wk (2shots) and then drop it to 500/wk till its gone then i will go without until i start to get the signs again. i will make sure i have nolva on hand when im running Tren just in case but i have good luck with Adex so its just a precaution.

VP


----------



## Marshall (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks buddy, maybe at my age it doesn't even matter, but I think it's good to get something going once in awhile when on.


----------



## BurgerKing13 (Sep 10, 2012)

10-12 days after last shot I start HCG at 500 iu everyday for 20 days for a total of 10,000 iu.
At the same time I start Clomid at 50mg a day for 10 days.
I will then stay on aromasin at 20mg every day for about 8 weeks
Sound Good guys ?


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 10, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Thanks buddy, maybe at my age it doesn't even matter, but I think it's good to get something going once in awhile when on.



anytime brother!

VP


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 10, 2012)

BurgerKing13 said:


> 10-12 days after last shot I start HCG at 500 iu everyday for 20 days for a total of 10,000 iu.
> At the same time I start Clomid at 50mg a day for 10 days.
> I will then stay on aromasin at 20mg every day for about 8 weeks
> Sound Good guys ?



looks good! if you have success with that protocol keep doing it. i have never ran HCG as part of PCT only as a bridge from cycle to PCT. but start times should be dictated by what esters you are running and how much. everyone is different and keep doing what is working for you bro. i have always thought that the idea is to start your PCT once your test levels are close to normal range. by no means am i saying that you are not doing this i am just throwing that out there as my logic thats all. 

VP


----------



## BurgerKing13 (Sep 10, 2012)

Appreciate the input !!
Thank you vpiedu


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 11, 2012)

I run 500iu of hcg/wk while on and split it into two 250iu injections during the week.  From the medical studies that I have read there is no benefit in going over 500-750iu per week, and with higher dosages there is the possibility of desensitization.  I have never run clomid during cycle but actually am going to for my first time soon.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 11, 2012)

That's what I had done on a few occasions Jim, and I didn't think that I got much, if anything out of it (who really knows). I use to use clomid in that fashion, but it's been a while to remember the effect of it. I think I will try the clomid again at some point, let me know if/when you do how you feel.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 13, 2012)

If i were to come off I go with 500 iu daily for about 3 weeks 2 weeks in I begin clomid 150 first week 100 second 50 third week then 25 mg eod for a week. 
When i had access to pergonal (brand name hmg ) I would use 150 iu eod day during 3rd week of hcg for 3weeks. That was when I still wanted 1 more child.
I do like 2-300 iu hcg 2x week while on. If I don't have it no biggie. T


----------



## GaryGranaas (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been asked this question for years on the internet.  HCG mimics the testicles into reproduction but does not do a full restore.  Although since while being on is a consistant back n forth battle I would use HCG until I came off then switch to clom.   I'll tell you what I do.  I don't like using HCG I never got much out of it even in high dosages.   I throw down 200mg of clom and 50mg's of tadalafil if my libido is very down.  My sex drive goes through the roof for days on that.  I like to use this once a week while im on cycle because Im usually always on.  HCG just never did it for me but Im sure others have a method for HCG that can work just like that.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 7, 2012)

GaryGranaas said:


> I throw down 200mg of clom and 50mg's of tadalafil if my libido is very down.  My sex drive goes through the roof for days on that.  I like to use this once a week while im on cycle because Im usually always on.  HCG just never did it for me but Im sure others have a method for HCG that can work just like that.



Thanks for the input, interesting idea. I like things that work in the real world but maybe don't sound great on paper.


----------

